# My wether this year is famous....



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I thought this was kind of crazy so I decided to share. I'm on my counties 4-H livestock judging team and we just got started judging again so I decided to look up some practice animals. I came across this website and opened some classes and came to Jan. 2012 wethers, low and behold there is my wether from this past year! Not upset that they used his picture, just shocked!

Here's the class if anyone wants to judge it... let me know how you placed it. 
http://www.thejudgingconnection.com/pdf ... 202012.pdf


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

LOL this will be fun!!

ok so I am not the best judge (I know because I always try to place them in my mind when my daughter shows) I am getting a bit better at placing them but I am still not great by anymeans. 

I would guess this way;

#1 would get 1st; #4 would get 2nd; #2 would get 3rd and then #3 would get 4th. 

I am curious to see what the "correct" judging would be and if you all would put some "insight" into the judging I would love that!!

also I have to say I really like the #2 goat and his body style is very similar to my daughters wether this year. I am learning though that our boy is a bit overweight and he lacks a good even topline. I don't think the #2 goat is overweight (can't tell by the picture) but the others really seem to have a more level topline.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

2,3,4,1

When I was in livestock judging we did cattle, sheep, and pigs never goats so I am not sure.

I placed 2 over 3 because I liked 2's bone mass, more muscle running down the fore leg and more rack shape. I grant that 3 has more length of loin then 2

I placed 3 over 4 due to his base width over 4 and his rear muscle expression I grant that 4 is deeper bodied but lacks length

In my bottom pair I placed 4 over 1 because 1 is a little drawn up and lacks substance. His rear legs are more muscular then 4 but that's his upside.

I could be completely wrong but that is what I see from the pictures. I can not wait to hear what everyone else thinks


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I placed them 1-4-2-3. Four was my goat from this year and I know for a fact he was longer than the picture looks. I think they squished them all a little bit to fit them. Thats also what makes it so hard to judge pictures... I may also be favoring my goat more haha. 

I really wish they would have given official results and reasons from who ever put the class together. Since RPC gave a set of reasons I will too.... plus I can use the practice!

I started the class with 1 because he was the tallest framed, heaviest muscled goat that was also the more complete and market ready. Ideally I would have liked to have seen him with a bigger diameter of bone, especially in the cannon bone. Never the less he did have a thicker leg and would rail a moe profitable carcass than 4. However I do grant that four was a larger boned wether, that was better balanced and more eye appealing. But lacked the power to place over one. 

In a close middle pair I prefered 4 over 2 because he appeared leaner and better put together. 4 was also a deeper made wether. I do have to admit that two did appear to be pounds heavier, however when taken to rail he would require more fat trim.

None the less I did started my bottom pair with 2 over 3 because he was a pounds heavier, larger framed, growthier wether. He was wider based and more market ready. I do conciet that 3 was longer bodied but was placed last due the fact that he was the shallowest bodied, narrowest based wether, that was also the lightest muscled, requiring more days on feed. 

Now lets just hope that I can give reasons like that at our contests this year.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

:thumb: very nice Danni!! Well I am glad to see at least I am in "the correct train of thought" when looking at the wethers. I have been trying really hard. It was hard for me, at first, to not understand why the biggest wasn't the best (duh--all about muscle!) and I am learning to be able to recognize the confirmation differently. 

I remember the information you pm'd to me at the start of my daughter's show season--still have it to referr too! Thank you so much, it was/is great info!

I never thought of reseaching "judging" wethers on-line. Is it a good way to get a trained eye? Is there a website where I could do--mock--pick the judging like we just did??? I love this--thought it was great!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks so much! I'm glad its helping you 

You can try looking at thejudgingconnection.com and judging101.com (scroll down the page to lessons... they're are like three or four goat classes, about midway through the classes). Also if you google livestock judging, PDF's of different manuals will come up. I haven't found one with a goat section but the lamb sections help me, except leaness in goats is more important than in sheep. Alot of the cattle and sheep stuff will apply to goats when you talk about structure and stuff like that. I really like to just look at some top wether farms and see what they're producing. Blue top farms is a good one to start with, they are mainly wether breeders to my knowledge.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

It is hard to really judge not touching them but I did 

4,1,2,3. I gave your wether first and I did not know it was yours. I really like him. :shrug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That's cool! :thumb:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

WOW I guess I need to judge them then flip it LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hi5: :thumbup:


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I accidentially agreed with Dani's selections. 
Dani, you have obviously had training. Your descriptions of your rationale for your selections sounds very professional. You are 
a very bright kid. Keep it up.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Tenacross said:


> I accidentially agreed with Dani's selections.
> Dani, you have obviously had training. Your descriptions of your rationale for your selections sounds very professional. You are
> a very bright kid. Keep it up.


Thank you very much! I try hard to gather as much knowledge as I can


----------

